# 50 Jahre James Bond



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2012)

Happy Birthday, 007 !

Heute vor 50 Jahren kam der erste Bond-Film in die Kinos, ok da lebte ich noch nicht, aber seit meiner Kindheit ist James Bond ein Begriff und ich habe die Filme alle mehrfach gesehen. Lieblingsfilm: Goldfinger & Casino Royale (mit Craig). Bester Darsteller natürlich: Sean Connery. Danach für mich der aktuelle Craig. Hoffe jedoch, dass es wieder etwas mehr "Bond-like" wird, denn gerade der letzte Film war eig. nur ein normaler Action-Film, und ohne den gewissen Bond-Esprit wirds schwer, weiterhin gegen die Action-Reisser a la Mission Impossible etc zu bestehen.
Wie steht Ihr zu 007 ?


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2012)

Nunja, ich schätz mal, jedem gefällt James Bond, doch nicht jeder James Bond gefällt jedem ^^ sprich jeder hat so seine Lieblingsschauspieler und gewisse, die er gar nicht mag. Meine Top-Favoriten-Bonds sind klar Sean Connery und Roger Moore, wobei ich Sean Connery dann doch ein kleines Spürchen cooler finde  Timothy Dalton find ich mässig, hat aber immernoch nen gewissen Bond-Charme. George Lazenby ist/war mit Abstand der schlechteste Bond aller Zeiten. Ob das an ihm oder am Film selbst liegt, kann ich dabei aber nicht so genau sagen. Pierce Brosnan finde ich, ist auch ein absolut fantastischer James Bond, allerdings gefallen mir da nicht alle Filme. Golden Eye finde ich beispielsweise abartig langweilig, wohingegen ich The world is not enough unzählige Male nacheinander schauen könnte und ihn immernoch spannend fände.
Die neuen Bond-Filme lassen sich mit den alten meiner Meinung nach nicht vergleichen (wobei ich aber Skyfall noch nicht gesehen habe). Dabei ists wie bei den Batman-Filmen: Es sind einfach komplett unterschiedliche Filmtypen. Mir gefällt der neue Bond grundsätzlich gut, aber es ist halt einfach kein richtiger James Bond 
Daniel Craig erinnert eigentlich eher an sonen kaltblütigen Killer aus den vielen 80er-Jahre-Kalter Krieg-Filme, als an nen klassischen James Bond. Das macht ihn aber nicht unbedingt schlecht in seiner Rolle, sondern halt einfach "anders". Zuletzt bleibt noch zu sagen, dass Casino Royale ein fantastischer Actionfilm ist, Quantum Solace dagegen ist einer der schlechtesten Actionfilme, die ich je gesehen habe und ich bereue heute immernoch, dass ich wegen diesem Schund ins Kino ging. Schlechte Geschichte, unglaubwürdiger Bösewicht mit bescheuertem Motiv, absolut mieses Ende und nicht mal nen anständigen Endkampf.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

George Lazenby lol, ich musste den Namen tatsächlich Googlen, der is ja irgendwie voll an mir vorbei gegangen xD Naja war ja nur ein Film...

Naja ich denke das die aktuellen Bond-Filme auch genau diesen Stil beibehalten werde, solange Bond von Craig verkörpert wird. Man merkt das versucht wird zeitgemäße Streifen abzuliefern, allerdings wollen die Fans ja auch genau das was sich bisher immer bewährt hat.
Mir gefallen die neuen auch (Naja Quantum Trost war wirklich total dämlich und auch voll verwirrend gedreht mit den ständigen Schauplatzwechseln...), aber sie haben halt nicht mehr den Charme der alten Teile.

Aber ich denke so wirklich sterben wird Bond wahrscheinlich nie. Hoffentlich geht es bald mal wieder etwas "Back to the roots" und wird nicht noch schlimmer.

Ich muss wirklich schon an einen schwarzen Bond im "Tripple X" Stil denken, oder mal ganz anders: Bond als Frau! Jane Bond vielleicht? xD Oder Bond´s Sohnemann... Jason Bond?


----------



## Negev (11. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat jede Generation ihren Bond. 
Mein erster Bond-Film war Goldeneye. Von daher ist für mich eindeutig Pierce Brosnan der beste Bond Darsteller! 

Mit Daniel Craig konnte ich mich bis heute nicht wirklich anfreunden... ihm fehlt irgendwie der Charme, die Coolness.

Von dem neusten Streifen, Skyfall, bin ich auch wenig begeistert. Man Fragt sich warum er so viele positive Kritiken bekommen hat. Ich finde ihn stink Langweilig. Man wollte unbedingt "Back to the Roots" meiner Meinung nach gelingt es dem Film nicht einmal Ansatzweiße. 

Warum es überhaupt thematisieren? Klar ist Bond, ausgehend vom ersten Film, Alt &#8211; Sean dürfte schon 82 sein. Aber das stand bisher noch nie zur Debatte! Und schaut man sich den Bond Darsteller an wird das Gerede um das Alter noch lächerlicher &#8211; denn wir sehen einen Craig in den besten Jahren.

Logik und Story waren noch nie die Stärken eines Bond's aber in Skyfall ist die Story so flach und schon x-mal durchgekaut. Logik ist nicht existent und an den Haaren herbei gezogen, warum erschießt Bond seinen Widersacher nicht einfach? Gelegenheiten gab es zu genüge.

Action und Logik passen nicht zusammen aber ich fühl mich von diesem Film verarscht.


----------

